# Bike rentals in HK



## etip2001 (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi,

I moved to HK in April and REALLY miss my bike. Does anyone know of bike shops that rent good road bicycles on a long-term basis (i.e, monthly, quarterly)? Thanks so much.


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Why rent? You can but used bikes. I found many on the internet. You can also buy those small ones that fold so you can take it in a bus, MTR, or mini bus. I went to Shan Tin and rented some nice bikes but i am not sure if they rent them for weeks but i guess they would.JW


----------



## etip2001 (Mar 9, 2010)

[Hey JW,

Thanks for the info. I'll look into that.


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

*I Want To Ride My Bicycle*



etip2001 said:


> [Hey JW,
> 
> Thanks for the info. I'll look into that.


Yeah NP, i miss riding my extended beach chopper bike back in Miami Beach.


----------

